# Chicken Picatta



## jstarr (Jan 23, 2009)

What are good sides to pair with Chicken Picatta?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 23, 2009)

Traditionally, pasta. just make extra "sauce".


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 23, 2009)

My favorite sides are garlic & olive oil sauteed broccolini (or broccoli if broccolini isn't available, & sliced boiled potatoes that are then pan-sauteed in butter until crispy.  Sometimes I'll sub some buttered & herbed Orzo pasta in place of the potatoes.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Twiced baked potato


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 23, 2009)

jstarr said:


> What are good sides to pair with Chicken Picatta?



It is often served with pasta or seasoned rice.  Many fresh vegetables go well with it.  I am particularly fond of snow peas. The sweetness and crunch of the snow peas goes well with the Picatta.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm with TATTRAT and broccoli on the side


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 23, 2009)

Pasta... I would go with a long noodle like a linguine in the picatta sauce... and a green vegetable... i'm thinking broccoli rabe sauteed with some garlic


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 23, 2009)

*Chicken and Veal Piccata are on my favorites list waaaay at the top.  I like to  pair this with a pasta with light sauce so if won't interfere with the awesome lemon/caper flavor of the dish itself.  Keep it simple.  I also agree with a side of steamed and buttered broccoli,  carrots pr better yet, asparagus since asparagus lends itself well to lemon. 
 Let the sauce in the Piccata shine through.   BTW, the literall translation of Piccata means to prick or pierce.  ??? I don't get it either.  
I have ordered this in Italian restaurants and it's often served on a plate with angel hair pasta and topped with the same Picatta sauce.  *


----------



## jstarr (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone have any good Piccata recipes for 2 people?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 23, 2009)

Jstarr - I make this for my husband & myself all the time. (Any leftovers I reheat in the microwave & scarf down for lunch the next day - lol!)

1 package of thin-sliced chicken cutlets, or 1 package of boneless skinless chicken breasts, pounded thin (turkey cutlets can also be used)
Approx. 1 cup of flour seasoned with salt, freshly ground pepper, & dried Italian seasoning (add enough Italian seasoning so you can actually see green flecks in the flour)
Juice from 1 lemon
2 tablespoons capers
Approx. 1/2 cup dry white wine (I like Pinot Grigio)
1 stick of butter, cut into tablespoon pieces.
Extra-virgin olive oil

Preheat oven to warm (250 or so).

Put flour & seasonings into a Ziploc bag. Add chicken & lightly turn/shake until evenly coated.

In a pan large enough to hold chicken without crowding (or do in two batches), melt 1/2 of the butter & several dollops of olive oil until hot, but not smoking. Add chicken & cook for approx. 3-4 minutes on each side depending on thickness. Remove to a platter & place in oven.

Add lemon juice, wine, capers to pan - then start whisking in remaining pieces of butter until emulsified in. Pour over chicken & serve.

* For a "healthier" dish, you can just omit the butter whisking at the end & just pour the lemon/wine/caper/pan juices over the chicken. It still comes out delicious! I make it this way most of the time, saving the butter-whisking recipe for special occasions - lol!


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 24, 2009)

I have had this many times with the chicken cut up, place over pasta and the sauce pour over it all.  Nontraditional but tasty...


----------

